# Volt Driver Question



## HugaPorcupine (Sep 4, 2015)

I'm a new driver. I owned the Chevy Volt before even thinking of driving for Uber. Everything has gone through and I able to start driving. The one thing I'm concerned about is only being able to transport 3 people, due to the back seat having only 2 seats. What have other Volt drivers done with this? Do you text the client about only having room for 3?


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

A great question. But, NO! GUBer sends the Pin your vehicle description. Let them cxl if they feel ride is unsuitable for their needs, same as for any other Order. I/C is only CONTRACTED/Obligated to lift the Account Holder. Additional accomodations are at the "driver discretion". If you show up and there are 4 Pins, follow the same techniques as outlined in these forums for any "over capacity" situation. Perhaps add in an apology, "I'm sorry, it isn't your fault Mr. Pin, It's a Guber Thing. I can take 3, or do you prefer to cxl and reorder?" Hopefully the 5 mins has elapsed and you'll get the $5 SRF. NEVER EVER allow an over loading. Better to drive away (around the corner is fine...wait till 301 seconds and cxl) and move on to the next order. Keep Smiling, you got paid.

1) Read. Your. Driver. Agreement. Twice! 
2) For good measure, read the Rider Agreement as well.

Please search/read the forums before asking additional questions. Almost all have been asked/answered. Ad infinitum.

And since it has not been said before, Welcome to UPNF. The digital playground for UberWurld. We come in peace, mostly. Unless one is a UD Toll or a recruiter. Both receive harsh treatment here. But they seem to enjoy this since we get an endless stream of them keep coming back. Guber On (if you must).
Good luck,
WIaF


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Chevy Volt has a seating capacity of 5, which includes driver. So you are legally able to transport 4 passengers. Unless you have the weird center console in the back.

Im guessing Uber assumed you have seating for 4 and not 3. Best of luck dealing with pax or get another car.


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

How would an adult sit in the middle seat? Indian style? Since OP owns a Volt, one would assume he knows what his legal seating configuration is. The point of of your post is?


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Wil_Iam_Fuber'd said:


> How would an adult sit in the middle seat? Indian style? Since OP owns a Volt, one would assume he knows what his legal seating configuration is. The point of of your post is?


Direct your question to Chevy.


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

Why, Chevy has nothing to do with GUber.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Wil_Iam_Fuber'd said:


> Why, Chevy has nothing to do with GUber.





Wil_Iam_Fuber'd said:


> *How would an adult sit in the middle seat? Indian style?*


Did Guber make the car?


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

KGB7 said:


> Did Guber make the car?


OP asked a question. He has a 4 seat Volt configuration. GUber activated his asset on X. I gave him suggestions how to handle the pax situation. You tell him Volt seats 5, and some do though his does not. Then you tell him to get a new car. So wtf are we even talking about?


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

The new Volts have seating for 5, the previous version could only seat 4, which makes it not a legit vehicle to drive Uber with. There are 4 passenger Volt drivers who have slipped through the system though.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Wil_Iam_Fuber'd said:


> OP asked a question. He has a 4 seat Volt configuration. GUber activated his asset on X. I gave him suggestions how to handle the pax situation. You tell him Volt seats 5, and some do though his does not. Then you tell him to get a new car. So wtf are we even talking about?


#facepalm


----------



## Wil_Iam_Fuber'd (Aug 17, 2015)

KGB7 said:


> #facepalm


Smack hard. You'll knock some sense into that noggin 'o yours. All these peeps getting bent out of shape about GUber rulz this, or GUber rulz that. They went into bizness ignoring every rule already in existence.

Now they make up nonsense policies, have different policies in effect for different markets, and change their own policies whenever they feel like. So I apologize for not getting all sweaty about "GUber Rulz". I just call myself a disrupter and a self-employed technology start-up. It's all good then.

I have three Rulz I follow:
1) Don't get arrested for breaking a law
2) Don't hurt anyone doing this ********* bidness
3) Make money

Have been successful w/#1 & 2. Still working at #3.
Guber On Dudes!!


----------

